# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  التعليق على قانون تنظيم الإعفاءات الجمركية, للمستشار محمود السيد فرحات

## هيثم الفقى

*التعليق على قانون تنظيم الإعفاءات الجمركية

رقم 186 لسنة 1986 وتعديلاته 

فى ضوء لائحته التنفيذية الصادرة بموجب 

قرار وزير المالية رقم 861 لسنة 2005

وأحكام النقض وفتاوى مجلس الدولة



*مقدمة : 



أن طبيعة المرحلة التى تمر بها مصر كانت تقتضى تضافر الجهود من أجل تحقيق التنمية وما كانت تتحقق هذه التنمية إلا بجذب الاستثمارات اللازمة لها مع توفير المناخ الصحى لهذه الاستثمارات فى جميع المجالات حتى تستطيع إيجاد منتج قوى يقدر على منافسة المنتجات الأخرى 0



الأمر الذى تطلب معه صدور عدد من القوانين الهامة ومنها القانون رقم8 لسنة 2005 بتعديل أو إضافة بعض مواد قانون تنظيم الإعفاءات الجمركية رقم (186) لسنة 1986م وذلك من أجل تفعيل عملية الاستثمار الجادى فى ظل الظروف والمتغيرات التى طرأت على المجتمع 0



وقد راعى هذا التعديل إزالة كافة العقبات وإنهاء كافة المشاكل التى كانت مثارة من قبل مما أنهى المنازعات القائمة بين مصلحة الجمارك والمستثمرين 0



ثم أتبع ذلك صدور قرار وزير المالية رقم (861) لسنة 2005 بإصدار اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون تنظيم الإعفاءات الجمركية وهو ما سوف نعلق من خلاله على متن كل مادة فى ضوء أحكام النقض وفتاوى مجلس الدولة 0



والله من وراء القصد

المستشار محمود السيد فرحات 



-1-



المادة الأولى :- من قانون تنظيم الإعفاءات الجمركية:- 



يعفى من الضرائب الجمركية وفقاً للشروط والإجراءات التى يصدر بها قرار من وزير المالية بالاتفاق مع الوزير المختص ما يأتى : 



1- ما تستورده وزارة الدفاع والشركات والوحدات والهيئات التابعة لوزارة الإنتاج الحربى لأغراض التسليح من أسلحة وذخائر وتجهيزات ووسائل نقل ومواد وأدوات وآلات ومهمات وأجهزة طبية وأدوية 0



2- ما تستورده الحكومات والمؤسسات الأجنبية تنفيذاً لعقود تبرمها مع وزارة الدفاع لأغراض التسليح 0



3- ما تستورده هيئة الأمن القومى من أجهزة خاصة لازمة لنشاطها 0 



4- ما تستورده رئاسة الجمهورية من أشياء للاستعمال الرسمى والتى يحددها أمين عام رئاسة الجمهورية 0 



5- ما تستورده وزارة الداخلية من أسلحة وذخائر ومهمات وأجهزة خاصة ووسائل انتقال لازمة لنشاطها فيما عدا سيارات الركوب 0 



وقد صدر ما يتعلق بشرح وتوضيح هذه المادة من اللائحة التنفيذية ما يلى :-



مادة (1) 

يشترط لتطبيق الإعفاء المقرر بالبند (1) من المادة (1) من قانون تنظيم الإعفاءات الجمركية 

ما يأتى :- 

1- أن تكون الرسالة واردة برسم وزارة الدفاع أو الشركات أو الوحدات أو الهيئات التابعة لوزارة الإنتاج الحربى أو لحسابها أو تقديم ما يفيد ذلك من رئيس هيئة تسليح القوات المسلحة 0



2- أن تتقدم الجهة طالبة الإعفاء بشهادة من وزارة الدفاع تفيد أن الأشياء المستوردة لازمة لأغراض التسليح 0 



ويجوز بناء على طلب وزير الدفاع أو من يفوضه , وبعد تقديم النموذج

(11 ك0م معدل) الإعفاء من المعاينة إذا اقتضى الأمر ذلك 0 



مادة (2)

يشترط لتطبيق الإعفاء المقرر بالبند (2) من المادة (1) من قانون تنظيم الإعفاءات الجمركية:- 



- تقديم خطاب معتمد من وزارة الدفاع يفيد التعاقد مع الجهة طالبة الإعفاء على الأصناف المطلوب إعفاؤها , ومدته ( بداية ونهاية التعاقد ) , كما يفيد أن هذه الأصناف لازمة لأغراض التسليح 0 



ويجوز بناء على طلب وزير الدفاع أو من يفوضه , وبعد تقديم النموذج (11 ك 0م معدل ) الإعفاء من المعاينة إذا اقتضى الأمر ذلك 0

-2-

مادة (3)

يشترط لتطبيق الإعفاء المقرر بالبند (3) من المادة (1) من قانون تنظيم الإعفاءات الجمركية ما يأتى :- 

1- تقديم خطاب معتمد من رئيس هيئة الأمن القومى أو من يفوضه بأن الأجهزة لازمة لنشاطها 0



2- أن ترد هذه الأجهزة برسم الهيئة أو لحسابها أو تقديم ما يفيد ذلك من رئيس الهيئة أو من يفوضه 0 

ويجوز بناء على طلب رئيس الهيئة أو من يفوضه , وبعد تقديم النموذج (11ك0م معدل) الإعفاء من المعاينة إذا اقتضى الأمر ذلك 0



مادة (4)

يشترط لتطبيق الإعفاء المقرر بالبند (4) من المادة (1)من قانون تنظيم الإعفاءات الجمركية ما يأتى :- 

1- تقديم خطاب معتمد من أمين عام رئاسة الجمهورية يتضمن الأشياء المطلوب إعفاؤها , وبأنها لازمة للاستعمال الرسمى 0 



2- أن ترد الأشياء المطلوب إعفاؤها برسم رئاسة الجمهورية أو لحسابها أو تقديم ما يفيد ذلك من أمين عام رئاسة الجمهورية أو من يفوضه 0



مادة (5)

يشترط لتطبيق الإعفاء المقرر بالبند (5) من المادة (1) من قانون تنظيم الإعفاءات الجمركية ما يأتى :- 

1- تقديم خطاب معتمد من وزير الداخلية أو من يفوضه محدداً به الأصناف المطلوب إعفاؤها وبأنها لازمة لنشاط الوزارة 0



2- أن ترد هذه الأصناف برسم وزارة الداخلية أو لحسابها أو تقديم ما يفيد ذلك من وزير الداخلية أو من يفوضه 0 



وبذلك قد حددت اللائحة التنفيذية كل ما يجب العمل به وكل ما يتطلب من 

اشتراطات من أجل تطبيق هذه المادة 0 





المادة الثانية :- من قانون تنظيم الإعفاءات الجمركية:- 



تعفى من الضرائب الجمركية وبشرط المعاينة الأشياء التالية وفقاً لما يصدر بتحديده 

قرار من وزير المالية :-

1- الهدايا والهبات والعينات الواردة لوزارات الحكومة ومصالحها ووحدات الإدارة المحلية والهيئات العامة 0 (1) 



2- الأمتعة الشخصية الخاصة بالمسافرين من سياح وعابرين ومقيمين فى البلاد عند القدوم والمغادرة 0



(1) معدلة بالقانون 145/88

-3-



3- الأشياء الشخصية المجردة من أية صفة تجارية كالنياشين والميداليات والجوائز الرياضية والعلمية 0 



4- الأثاث والأدوات والأمتعة الشخصية والسيارات التى سبق تصديرها من الجمهورية بصفة مؤقتة والخاصة بأشخاص يعتبر محل إقامتهم الأصلى فى الجمهورية بشرط التحقق من عينيتها 0



5- الأشياء التى تصدر للخارج ثم يعاد استيرادها بذاتها0



6- الأشياء التى تقتضى العمليات التجارية مع الخارج استيرادها وذلك بشرط تصدير بضاعة من ذات القيمة والنوع من الإنتاج المحلى 0



7- المؤن ومواد الوقود والمهمات اللازمة لسفن اعالى البحار والطائرات فى رحلاتها الخارجية , وما يلزم لاستعمال ركابها وملاحيها 0



8- المهمات التى ترد من الخارج دون قيمة (بدل تالف أو ناقص) عن رسائل سبق توريدها أو رفض قبولها وحصلت الضرائب الجمركية عليها كاملة فى حينها 0



9- الأشياء وسيارات الركوب الصغيرة المجهزة تجهيزاً طبياً خاصاً الواردة برسم المرضى والمعوقين (1)



ويحظر التصرف فى السيارة المعفاة بأى نوع من أنواع التصرفات القانونية خلال خمس سنوات من تاريخ الإفراج عنها جمركياً ما لم تسدد عنها الضرائب الجمركية وغيرها من الضرائب والرسوم التى تم الإعفاء منها 0



ويكون لمن استحق الإعفاء طبقاً للفقرة الأولى بعد مضى السنوات الخمس المشار إليها , التصرف فى السيارة المعفاة دون سداد الضرائب والرسوم سالفة الذكر والتمتع بإعفاء سيارة أخرى مجهزة تجهيزاً طبياً خاصاً , إذا تم التصرف فى السيارة الأولى وفقاً للقواعد السابقة 0



ويعتبر التصرف قبل مضى خمس سنوات من تاريخ الإفراج بدون إخطار مصلحة الجمارك وسداد الضريبة الجمركية وغيرها من الضرائب والرسوم المستحقة تهربا جمركياً 0





10-العينات التجارية ونماذج التصنيع0 (2) 



ونجد أنه يجب ضرورة توافر اشتراطات من أجل التمتع بالإعفاء المنصوص عليه بالمادة السابقة وقد أوضحتها اللائحة التنفيذية فى موادها من المادة السادسة حتى المادة الخامسة عشر وذلك كمايلى :- 





مادة (6) من اللائحة التنفيذية 

يشترط لتطبيق الإعفاء المقرر بالبند (1) من المادة (2) من قانون تنظيم الإعفاءات الجمركية ما يأتى :- 

1- أن تتحقق مصلحة الجمارك من قبول السلطة المختصة للإهداء أو الهبة أو المنحة طبقاً لأحكام قرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 115 لسنة 1982 بشأن الضوابط وقواعد الرقابة الخاصة بالمنح والهبات والتبرعات المقدمة من جهات أجنبية أو دولية 0





(1) معدلة بالقانون 71 لسنة 1996 – الجريدة الرسمية – العدد 15 مكرر فى 16 إبريل 1996 

(2) مضافة بالقانون رقم (8) لسنة 2005 



-4-





2- تقديم خطاب معتمد من رئيس الجهة الإدارية أو رئيس الهيئة بأن الأشياء المطلوب إعفاؤها واردة على سبيل الهدية أو الهبة أو المنحة أو أنها واردة باعتبارها عينة مطلوبة ولازمة للجهة 0 



مادة (7) 

يشترط لتطبيق الإعفاء المقرر بالبند (2) من المادة (2) من قانون تنظيم الإعفاءات الجمركية ما يأتى :- 



أولاً: بالنسبة للسياح والعابرين:- 

ألا تتجاوز الأمتعة الشخصية للسائح أو العابر القادم ما يأتى :- 

1- الملابس الشخصية المستعملة 0



2- جميع ما يحمله من آلات تصوير وآلات كاتبة أو حاسبه أو أجهزة راديو أو تسجيل أو فيديو أو نظارات مسرحية وغير ذلك مما تستعمله هذه الفئة عادة فى رحلاتها سواء كانت جديدة أو مستعملة وكذلك الحلى والمجوهرات الشخصية التى تكون معه , بشرط ألا يكون لها صفة الاتجار 0 



3- لتر من المشروبات الروحية و200 جرام سجائر أو 25 سيجاراً أو 200 جرام دخان 0 



4- الأدوية متى كانت للاستعمال الشخصى 0 



5- الأشياء الجديدة فى حدود ألف وخمسمائة جنيه , وبشرط ألا يكون لها صفة الاتجار , وتحصل الضرائب الجمركية وغيرها من الضرائب والرسوم على ما يزيد عن حد الإعفاء 0 



6- ما يتم شراؤه للاستعمال الشخصى من الأسواق الحرة المقامة داخل الدوائر الجمركية , وذلك خلال 48 ساعة من وصول الراكب , بما لا يجاوز مبلغ 200 دولار أمريكى فى حالة عدم تمتع السائح أو العابر بالإعفاء المشار إليه بالبند (5) , وتحصل الضرائب الجمركية وغيرها من الضرائب الأخرى على ما يزيد على المبلغ المشار إليه وذلك بما لا يجاوز أربع مرات فى العام الواحد , مع إثبات ذلك على جواز السفر , وبشرط تواجد صاحب جواز السفر شخصياً 0



ثانياً: بالنسبة للمقيمين:- 

1- عند المغادرة :-

أن يثبت المغادر الأصناف ذات القيمة فى حالة رغبته إعادتها إلى البلاد , على النموذج المعد لذلك 0



2- عند العودة :-

ألا تتجاوز الأمتعة الشخصية للعائد ما يأتى :- 



(أ) الأمتعة الشخصية والأشياء المثبتة بالنموذج المشار إليه فى البند السابق 0



(ب)الأشياء الجديدة المعدة للاستعمال الشخصى كالهدايا فى حدود الف وخمسمائة جنيه , 

وتحصل الضرائب الجمركية وغيرها من الضرائب والرسوم على ما زاد عن حد الإعفاء









-5-





(ج) مايتم شراؤه للاستعمال الشخصى من الأسواق الحرة المقامة داخل الدوائر الجمركية 

وذلك خلال 48 ساعة من وصول الراكب , بما لا يجاوز مبلغ 200 دولار 

أمريكى وذلك فى حالة عدم تمتعه بالإعفاء المنصوص عليه بالبند السابق , وتحصل الضرائب الجمركية وغيرها من الضرائب الأخرى على ما يزيد على المبلغ المشار إليه وذلك بما لا يجاوز مرتين فى العام الواحد , مع إثبات ذلك على جواز السفر وبشرط تواجد صاحب جواز السفر شخصياً 0



(د) عدد 200 سيجارة أو 25 سيجاراً أو 200 جرام دخان ولتر مشروبات روحية 

ولتر من الكحول المعطر ( كولونيا ) 0

مادة (8) 

يشترط لتطبيق الإعفاء المقرر للأشياء الشخصية المجردة من آية صفة تجارية كالنياشين والميداليات والجوائز الرياضية والعلمية المنصوص عليها فى البند (3) من المادة (2) من قانون تنظيم الإعفاءات الجمركية أن تكون هذه الأشياء شخصية , سواء برسم شخص طبيعى أو إعتبارى أو برسم فرقة قومية تمثل جمهورية مصر العربية فى مسابقات معترف بها 0 

مادة (9) 

يشترط لتطبيق الإعفاء المقرر للأثاث والأدوات والأمتعة الشخصية والسيارات التى سبق تصديرها بصفة مؤقتة والمنصوص عليها فى البند (4) من المادة (2) من قانون تنظيم الإعفاءات الجمركية ما يأتى :- 

1- أن يحرر عنها استمارة (126 ك0م ) عند التصدير من أصل وصورة وتسلم الصورة لصاحب الشأن ليتم المراجعة عليها عند العودة 0



2- أن يتحقق الجمرك من أن الأشياء الواردة هى ذاتها التى سبق تصديرها 0 



3- التحقق من أن لمالك الأشياء الواردة محل إقامة بجمهورية مصر العربية وفقا لأحكام القوانين المصرية وأن تواجده بالخارج كان بصفة مؤقته 0

مادة (10) 

يشترط لتطبيق الإعفاء المقرر للأشياء التى تصدر للخارج ثم يعاد استيرادها بذاتها والمنصوص عليها فى البند(5) من المادة (2) من قانون تنظيم الإعفاءات الجمركية مايأتى :- 

1- الرسائل التى لا تحمل الصفة التجارية :

أن يحرر عنها استمارة (126 ك0م) عند التصدير من أصل وصورة وتسلم الصورة لصاحب الشأن ليتم المراجعة عليها عند العودة وبالنسبة للآثار المصرية يمكن الاكتفاء بتقديم شهادة من الجهة المختصة بوزارة الثقافة تفيد بأنها آثار مصرية 0

2- الرسائل التجارية التى تصدر للخارج ثم تعاد للبلاد بعينها لرفضها :

( أ ) أن يتم إعادتها خلال سنة من تاريخ تصديرها ويجوز مدها لمدة أخرى مماثلة 

لأسباب جدية يقبلها رئيس مصلحة الجمارك 0

(ب) أن يتحقق الجمرك من أن الأصناف المعادة هى ذات الأصناف السابق 

تصديرها بعينها , وأنها معادة بالحالة التى تم تصديرها بها 0



(ج) أن يتحقق الجمرك من عدم رد الضرائب الجمركية وغيرها من الضرائب 

والرسوم الملحقة بها أو الضريبة العامة على المبيعات المستحقة عليها عند التصدير , فإذا تبين ردها

عند التصدير فلا يفرج عنها إلا بعد تحصيلها 0





-6-



( د ) أن يتحقق الجمرك من أنه لم يسبق معاملة هذه الأشياء بنظام السماح المؤقت 0



3- السيارات المنتجة محلياً والسابق تصديرها للخارج عند إعادة استيرادها :

( أ ) ألا يكون قد تم رد أى ضرائب أو رسوم عند التصدير , وألا تكون السيارة قد 

عوملت بنظام السماح المؤقت 0



(ب) أن تتم مراجعة ومطابقة بيانات السيارة على البيانات الواردة بدفتر الملكية 

الصادر من الشركة المنتجة والمعتمدة من الجمارك عند التصدير , على أن 

يكون شاملاً لكافة البيانات المتعلقة بالسيارة 0

مادة (11) 

يشترط لتطبيق الإعفاء المقرر بالبند (6) من المادة (2) من قانون تنظيم الإعفاءات الجمركية أن تتحقق مصلحة الجمارك من استيفاء الشروط والإجراءات التى يصدر بها قرارمن وزيرالمالية 0 



مادة (12) 

يكون إعفاء المؤن ومواد الوقود والمهمات وما يلزم لاستعمال الركاب والملاحين بالإعفاء , المنصوص عليه فى البند (7) من المادة (2) من قانون تنظيم الإعفاءات الجمركية وفقاً للنظم المقررة , وتحت رقابة مصلحة الجمارك 0



ويقصد بالمؤن ومواد الوقود والمهمات وما يلزم لاستعمال الركاب والملاحين 

المشار إليها فى تطبيق حكم هذه المادة :-

1- المؤن : المأكولات والمشروبات والأصناف التى تدخل فى صناعتها , اللازمة للركاب والملاحين سواء كانت مخصصة للاستهلاك أو البيع على السفن والطائرات 0

2- مواد الوقود : السوائل والمواد والشحومات وغيرها من مواد الوقود اللازمة لتشغيل السفن والطائرات ومولدات الطاقة بها 0

3- المهمات :

( أ ) العدد والآلات والأجهزة والمواد اللازمة لتشغيل السفينة أوالطائرة والمبينة 

فيما يأتى :-

العدد اليدوية والآلية 0

الأجهزة اللاسلكية ومعدات التأمين 0

وحدات الإدارة الهوائية 0

وحدات الإدارة الكهربائية0

الباليتات والحاويات وطبالى التحميل الخاصة بالطائرات 0

أجهزة قياس واختبار الطائرات 0

معدات رصد السفن بالموانىء0

العلامات الإرشادية 0

المواد المستخدمة فى الإصلاح 0



(ب) السيارات الجرارات التى تستخدم داخل المطارات والمجهزة خصيصاً لإعداد الطائرات للإقلاع والمبينة فيما يأتى :- 

- سيارات التكييف وسيور العفش والتواليتات والسلالم ونقل المؤن والإمداد بالمياه0

- جرارات سحب الطائرة وجرارات وعربات سحب العفش0

- السيارات المعدة لنقل عشرة أشخاص فأكثر بما فيهم السائق المجهزة لنقل الركاب 

داخل المطار بين الصالات والطائرات 0

- وحدات تموين الطائرات بالوقود ( سيارات مجهزة لتموين الطائرات ) 0

- سيارات مجهزة بوحدات إدارة كهربائية 0 

- سيارات مجهزة ومعده كورش للصيانة 0

-7-





ج- قطع الغيار الخاصة بالأصناف المنصوص عليها فى البندين السابقين وكذلك 

قطع غيار الطائرات والسفن عدا المحركات والأجزاء الرئيسية 0



4- مواد الدعاية والوثائق والمطبوعات الفنية التى تستخدم على الطائرة أوالسفينة 0

5- ما يلزم لاستخدام الركاب والملاحين :

( أ ) الأدوات والأجهزة اللازمة لتجهيز الوجبات , وتقديمها لاستهلاكها على السفينة 

أو الطائرة , وقطع غيارها 0



(ب) الأدوات والأجهزة ومعدات النظافة التى تستخدم فى السفينة أو الطائرة ,وقطع غيارها0



(ج) المعدات والأجهزة والمواد الطبية للإسعاف والإنقاذ داخل السفينة أو الطائرة , 

وقطع غيارها0



( د ) كراسى وأجهزة المعوقين وقطع غيارها 0



ويقتصر الإعفاء المنصوص عليه فى هذه المادة على ما يستخدم منها فى الرحلات الخارجية للسفن والطائرات , ويقصد بالرحلة الخارجية الرحلة التى تكون نقطة بدايتها ونهايتها فى إقليم دولة أخرى غير إقليم الدولة المسجلة بها الطائرة أو السفينة 0 

مادة (13) 

يشترط لتطبيق الإعفاء المقرر للمهمات التى ترد من الخارج دون قيمة , والمنصوص عليه فى البند (8) من المادة (2) من قانون تنظيم الإعفاءات الجمركية ما يأتى :

----------

